# Drunk Swimming Rapala



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

One of my favorite baits to use for bass is a two piece rapala, black and white. After a few dozen trips to the lake I notice that it likes to sway left and right as I retrieve it. Is this a common thing or can I fix it somehow? I tie a trilene knot if that makes a difference.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

88luneke said:


> One of my favorite baits to use for bass is a two piece rapala, black and white. After a few dozen trips to the lake I notice that it likes to sway left and right as I retrieve it. Is this a common thing or can I fix it somehow? I tie a trilene knot if that makes a difference.


Sounds like it is out of tune. Bend the eyelet where the line attaches opposite of which way it is tracking improperly. Mark Martin gavea great seminar for my club recently in which he told us if you could see the eyelet bend when you adjust it, you went too far.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

88luneke said:


> One of my favorite baits to use for bass is a two piece rapala, black and white. After a few dozen trips to the lake I notice that it likes to sway left and right as I retrieve it.


Do you mean that it looks like it is going to tip over one way then it straightens up. Then it looks like it is going to tip over the other way? If so, does it ever go completely around?

If you are coming to the Lake St. Clair Walleye Association meeting next week bring the lure with you. One way or another it sounds like the front loop went out of adjustment. The lip can cause problems but usually you would notice that right away.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

88luneke said:


> One of my favorite baits to use for bass is a two piece rapala, black and white. After a few dozen trips to the lake I notice that it likes to sway left and right as I retrieve it. Is this a common thing or can I fix it somehow? I tie a trilene knot if that makes a difference.



sorry to say bud, But it's time for retirement...
After floatin raps get a few dozen [ as mentioned above ] they get loose around the tie from horsing them monster in.
I've seen some tricks about glue around the tie- When they are Brand new, To help keep the wood from swelling and getting sloppy in there.. It's helped, a little. Good fish-getters Never last long, northerns eat mine up.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. Before I retire old faithful I'll try the tuning thing. See if that doesn't help. 

Tends to swim to my right while retrieving, would that mean I bend it slightly to the left?


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

88luneke said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Before I retire old faithful I'll try the tuning thing. See if that doesn't help.
> 
> Tends to swim to my right while retrieving, would that mean I bend it slightly to the left?


That would be correct, bend the eye in the direction that you want it to track. It dont take much. just a little bit at a time.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Just to verify before surgery. Did ol' faithful drink any green beers before he went tipsy?

I know stupid, I just like stupid humor tho.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

88luneke said:


> One of my favorite baits to use for bass is a two piece rapala, black and white. After a few dozen trips to the lake I notice that it likes to sway left and right as I retrieve it. Is this a common thing or can I fix it somehow? I tie a trilene knot if that makes a difference.


 By my math, a few dozen trips is at least 3 dozen since a couple is generally 2. So, to be one of your favorite lures you would have to have caught at least 3 fish per trip on that rapala. 3 dozen trips X 3 fish per trip is 108 fish caught on your lure at a low estimate. That's under $0.10 per fish if it was $10.00 when you got it. If tuning it doesn't fix it then put it in retirement after you take it to the store and buy 2 duplicates. Then you can look forward to catching at least 216 more fish for around $20.00 bucks!


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

You've got about six weeks til you can fish for Bass... so no hurry to tune em up!................


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

METTLEFISH said:


> You've got about six weeks til you can fish for Bass... so no hurry to tune em up!................



Good point.


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

METTLEFISH said:


> You've got about six weeks til you can fish for Bass... so no hurry to tune em up!................


My buddy and I landed 5 bass today around 2 1/2 - 3 lbs on our first trip out. Also landed a nice 34+in piker on a kvd flatbill crank. It's not prime yet but the smaller lakes we have been hitting are warm enough to get a few and if it stays hot the fishing will improve quickly.


----------



## JAE (Jan 3, 2011)

i remember reading you can also bend the eye of your body baits up or down to adjust the action, in addition to side to side. if i remember correctly bending it SLIGHTLY down will tighten up the action, up will make it search side to side more.


----------

